# Bodybuilding vs. Strength Training



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Bodybuilding vs. Strength Training

What is the difference?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Cliff said:


> Bodybuilding vs. Strength Training
> 
> What is the difference?


Not being a [email protected] but everything


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Sorry for the question mate, but could you possibly highlight the main differences.

I'm guessing it's based around rep range and amount you put on the bar??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

either looking strong or being strong is one way to look at it

another is to go down the route of symettrey (i cant spell) or non-symetterey (i still cant spell)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strength training involves more compound lifts as opposed to isolation

Also the rep ranges differ

I was on rippetoes ss for around 5 months, switched to a routine that has more isolation work in it and a higher rep range. Been doing this for around 4 months and I've noticed a massive drop in strength

I think after summer I'll switch back to a strength training program


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think LOOKING strong and BEING strong is the difference. Matt Krocz, Johnnie Jackson, Ronnie Coleman, Franco, Mariusz Pudzianowski, Dave Tate... All strong. Do they all look STRONG? Yes. Are they all STRONG, yes.

But see, this discussion always annoys me because a lot of bodybuilders from the Golden Age all done 5x5... a strength training formula.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

This isn't just it but it's a bit of a point in the right direction, google powerlifting for strengh then hypertrophy for bb


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just so theres no confusion when your talking about strength training v bb'ing you dont mean anything to do with power lifting right?

cos im interested in the response as well.

Also if you check out some of those 100m olympic runners i duno... do they do bb'ing type training if theres such a thing cos they look great.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Oi Joepro you gonna reply in your thread lol


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

JoePro said:


> But see, this discussion always annoys me because a lot of bodybuilders from the Golden Age all done 5x5... a strength training formula.


This is why I'm questioning the difference.

I've been doing 5 x 5 for a long while now (not for the purpose of powerlifting) and although I'm seeing a difference in strength and feel I have a good base, I'm now looking for definition..


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Strength training to me is about the iron on the bar or the load you can move, pure and simple you make the lift or you don't.

Body building to me is more of a "state of being" where the practitioners push themselves above and beyond to get to a size shape and symmetry and condition that is beyond Joe or Jane Shmoe's dream or aspirations, because they have the internal drive and discipline to make the differences AND GET ON A STAGE AND COMPETE.

So strength is about moving stuff, bending frying pans, ripping decks or cards, power lifts, totals etc.

Body building is about making a physique look the way you want.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bodybuilders aim for high rep work as it builds up the sarcoplastic (i know i spelt it wrong) muscle fibres i think it totals 15-25% of the muscle fibres whilst the low rep stuff hits the myofibre (arrgh fcuk it starts with M) muscle which is approx 85% of your total muscle mass.

Even on strength training you do isolation exercises but its to help build up the lagging muscles and to help with torque on the joints and for cns recovery high reps work better. You just wont see it on 5x5 template as its for everyone if they customised it specifically for you then they'd check your weak spots first. 5x5 has plenty room for iso's just the authors dont want you to do endless bicep curls and **** up their program.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

BLUTOS said:


> Strength training to me is about the iron on the bar or the load you can move, pure and simple you make the lift or you don't.
> 
> Body building to me is more of a "state of being" where the practitioners push themselves above and beyond to get to a size shape and symmetry and condition that is beyond Joe or Jane Shmoe's dream or aspirations, because they have the internal drive and discipline to make the differences AND GET ON A STAGE AND COMPETE.
> 
> ...


good post


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

@Blutos, Yeh but a guy thats doing a strong man event could be thinking the same thing.

I think there isnt a difference for the natural trainer. Im sure guys that juiced used higher reps cos it was more forgiving on their joints and it was just another way of raising intensity via increasing volume.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I hear what you say Bish, a lifter who is at a level where they want to compete in a power meet, or an entry level strong man event has taken her/his sport to another level all together. I think that them peeps have a "showman" gene where they get an extra buzz of doing something there good at and getting acknowledgement for it.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Like asking what's the difference between Rugby league and Rugby union, both use the same shape ball.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think a combination of the two is best. Keeps you looking good but getting stronger at the same time. Also helps to keep your fitness at a decent level.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

For a bodybuilder the weight on the bar means nothing providing they get max growth. They would use 10kg if they still got max growth. Whereas a strength trainer would always push for more weight.

This is obvious isnt it?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> For a bodybuilder the weight on the bar means nothing providing they get max growth. They would use 10kg if they still got max growth. Whereas a strength trainer would always push for more weight.
> 
> This is obvious isnt it?


I dont quite understand this.

Is there a specific way of lifting a weight that would help with maximal growth that wouldnt benefit your strength gains as well?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

But what if I care about both Strength, size and shape? That doesn't make me a strength trainer or a bodybuilder does it?!

That's quite a stupid way to look at it really, if bodybuilders didn't care about their strength and was all about size, how come they are shifting some serious heavy weight? They're obviously looking to get stronger, hell a lot of bodybuilders even say, that if your not getting stronger your not getting bigger.

The way some people have defined the differences in this post are ridiculous, it's like your saying that a 300lb bodybuilder would bench light weight, just for size, shape and symmetry. Stupid.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> I dont quite understand this.
> 
> Is there a specific way of lifting a weight that would help with maximal growth that wouldnt benefit your strength gains as well?


Powerlift on your main lifts, bench, squat, deadlift and overhead press, then do the normal 4x8-15 or 4x6-10 reps on other assistance work.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I would say the training doesn't have to be very different. Both could base their training around compound movements for 6 reps, but where a strength trainer will often include some 1rm attempts, bb'ers will often include some higher rep isolation exercises to get a pump.



Bish83 said:


> I dont quite understand this.
> 
> Is there a specific way of lifting a weight that would help with maximal growth that wouldnt benefit your strength gains as well?


A powerlifter will optimise their technique to move the most weight possible, and a bb'er will try to be more strict. Take the bench for example, a pl'er will arch their back and press their toes into the floor to make it even more of a full body compound exercise, where a bb'er will often keep their back flat and use minimal stabilisation with their feet to isolate the chest and tri's as much as possible.

Of course there are no rules when it comes to training and you will always find exceptions to the norm.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I would say the training doesn't have to be very different. Both could base their training around compound movements for 6 reps, but where a strength trainer will often include some 1rm attempts, bb'ers will often include some higher rep isolation exercises to get a pump.
> 
> A powerlifter will optimise their technique to move the most weight possible, and a bb'er will try to be more strict. Take the bench for example, a pl'er will arch their back and press their toes into the floor to make it even more of a full body compound exercise, where a bb'er will often keep their back flat and use minimal stabilisation with their feet to isolate the chest and tri's as much as possible.
> 
> Of course there are no rules when it comes to training and you will always find exceptions to the norm.


Yeah I agree with the powerlifting thing with form!

I kind of powerlift, but I always keep myself strict as I try to bodybuild at the same time.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cliff said:


> Sorry for the question mate, but could you possibly highlight the main differences.
> 
> I'm guessing it's based around rep range and amount you put on the bar??


Im going to go by the OPs second post, i dont think he is asking for the difference in mindset as this is obvious, one guys ultimate goal is to add muscle and the other is to increase strength or numbers.

The closer to your max potential you get the longer your recovery times but the higher your workload can be. For instance you can lift a weight thats 1x bw several times a week but you'd probably fail doing that at 2x bw the only alternative is to give yourself more days rest and increasing your workload IF needed to help carry you over to the next working day this can be in the form of added sets or working to failure for instance.

The isolation exercises are for the strength trainer to iron out any weakpoints i.e. hamstrings to help with squat any muscle gain on the hamstrings is nice but the iso is purely to benefit the compounds. The bb'er would do the same the only exception i can see is he might want to make something freakishly disproportionate muscle imbalances i.e. focusing on the traps for more asthetically pleasing muscles. A strength trainer wouldnt as this would create weaknesses in other areas.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I also think thats what seperates the strength trainer from the power lifter. The powerlifters try and increase weight through the shortest range of motion like excessive arched back on bench, only squatting to parallel.

So theres a huge difference between a bb'er and powerlifter but in terms of methods used to gain strength or muscle the same tools are applied to either.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> I also think thats what seperates the strength trainer from the power lifter. The powerlifters try and increase weight through the shortest range of motion like excessive arched back on bench, only squatting to parallel.
> 
> So theres a huge difference between a bb'er and powerlifter but in terms of methods used to gain strength or muscle the same tools are applied to either.


Check out some powerlifters though, and some of them go in pretty close I notice and bench with full range of motion which is good.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think training for strength and training for muscle size are pretty much the same thing. However how much weight you lift and how strong you are are not necessary the same thing. In powerlifting there is a lot of technique involved and you can train to lift heavier by practising the technique but that doesn't mean you are stronger. Also for a 1 rep max it's how much effort you put in as I sure you are aware sometimes you have good days and sometimes bad days if your mind is not in it.

If you want bigger muscles you are going to have to lift more weight.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Strength people on average actually now how to train compaired to your average bodybuilder... who doesnt know **** and trains arms 7 times a day for the pump


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Check out some powerlifters though, and some of them go in pretty close I notice and bench with full range of motion which is good.


I dont think this has anything to do with powerlifters, its a sport and any strength gain is just a byproduct of increasing numbers.

Comparing a strength trainer using low rep work and a bb'er that might use high rep work training in the 10+ rep range causes predominantly sarcoplasmic hypertrophy. It just helps fill the muscle up with water and glycogen other than possibly helping with muscle plateaus it just makes the muscle look fuller and simultaneously lowering bodyfat by increasing the muscle mass. Still only 15% of the total muscle so doing away with low rep work would be counter productive but timed right i could see why bb'ers would do it.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Strength people on average actually now how to train compaired to your average *newbie wannabe* bodybuilder... who doesnt know **** and trains arms 7 times a day for the pump


Had to amend it for you. Theres plenty of bb'ers that are/were powerlifters or strongmen, even Arnold did some strongman events.

That and what you say is a broad generalisation. I could say the average strength trainee doesnt know what his doing attempting 1 rep maximum weights for rear lateral raises for the sake of keeping within the strength rep scheme.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Where does this idea that a powerlifters form is worse than a bodybuilders form come from??


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

IMO powerlifting form is the best form, its choosing the most optimal and safest way to lift the maximal amount of weight, when form starts to break down on heavy lifts this is where you see your weak points, lifting with correct form is the easiest way to add more weight

Also form is person specific, where a sbody builders seem to all think where the same and have to use strict form to achieve anything thats bull****.

Form imo isnt that important (unless its going to cause injury)

Rounding the upper back for example can be safe during heavy deadlifts if you know what you're doing, round the lwoer back though is a big no no

People also ask what stance they should use while squatting and/or deadlifting and the answer allways is, which ever allows you to lift the most weight


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far everyone.



DiamondDixie said:


> Not being a [email protected] but everything





JoePro said:


> The way some people have defined the differences in this post are ridiculous.


Looks like it's not as straight cut as first thought.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Cliff said:


> Thanks for the replies so far everyone.
> 
> Looks like it's not as straight cut as first thought.


I just think it's a bit silly some of the peoples views.. Strength training.. it's needed to build mass, to be a bodybuilder you need to build mass. Vallah..


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

while you're on rippetoes ,did you get ripped and gained?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

imo the difference is simple and obvious - bodybuilding the training is for aesthetic purposes, strength the training is for just that - strength.

If a bodybuilder is not growing he/she may try different things, higher reps, lower reps, more/less volume etc until he/she grows. The weight on the bar is, at the end of the day, meaningless.

For a stength athlete, it's simple, if he/she can move the weight from A to B then job's a gooden and onto the next weight. Training for size or aesthetics doesn't come into it, it's all about what weight you're lifting.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

I strength train...to look like a bodybuilder


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

hard question to answer, its a grey area really coz bodybuilders really mix their training up, but powerlifters probably build a good platform and really get all the neurones really firing and this perhaps might help more nerve growth into isolated areas , so ud get better stimulation in isolation execises as a bodybuilder after a few months of this powerlifter/low rep regime or whilst mixing it up directly with other higher rep regimes.... but then theres what joe pro says, where u work low reps but u do it in a very deliberate fashion as a bodybuildrr trying to keep tension on the muscle the whole time......and then theres doing higher reps (8-10) fast and powerful like a powerlifter would if he was told to move it asap, and lastly the bodybuilder 8-10 tempo controlled movement. bodybuilding is just another layer ontop of the stregnth athletes base imo, and for maximal results in muscle growth perhaps variation in this sense is key , but i havent trained this way tbh, more of a 6-8 rep guy, trying to get a bit of both worlds at all times, but i want to take it to two extreemes now an try what ive just explained here (4 different sorts of rep type) for a little bit and see where that takes me. or am i insane?


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Very interesting thread.. So the consensus is strength in the 6-8 range and BB is 8-10 range?


----------

